# Uplaod: Nur 1 Mbit/s anstatt von 10 Mbit/s



## Xcravier (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Community ,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem, bei dem ich euren Rat bauche ...
Auf meinem Spiele-Pc habe ich nur 1 Mbit/s statt den von Vodafone versprchenen 10 Mbit/s (gemessen wurde mit W-LAN UND mit LAN). Zuerst habe ich gedacht, dass es wahrscheinlich an der Leitung liegt, und wollte schon bei Vodafone narufen um mich zu beschweren, jedoch habe ich dann den Internet-Speedtest auch noch auf meinem Laptop laufen lassen, und dort empfing ich ca. 8 Mbit/s.
Gemessen habe ich mit diesem Speedtest: Speedtest.net by Ookla - DSL Speed Test - Der Globale Breitband Geschwindigkeitstest
W-Lan Stick ist dieser: TP-Link TL-WDN3200
Netzerkkarte: Onboard von Asrock H87 Fatal1ty
Ich selber vermute ja, dass es wahrscheinlich an einem Software-Problem oder so liegt, jedoch habe ich in diesem Bereich eigentlich keine Ahnung.

Schonmal Danke für eure Antworten 

Mfg
Xcravier


----------



## Rurdo (22. Juni 2014)

Bist du dir sicher dass du 10Mbit UPload haben solltest? (10Mbit upload hat man meist bei 100Mbit download dabei) 

Für mich hört es sich so an als hättest du eine einfache 10Mbit leitung. Der Upload ist immer etwa 1/10 des Downloads. Also passt der 1Mbit upload ..


----------



## Xcravier (22. Juni 2014)

Ich habe doch in meinem ersten Post geschrieben, dass ich mit meinem Laptop 8 Mbit/s upload gemessen hatte ^^
Ich habe eine 50/10 Leitung


----------



## derGronf (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo, du schriebst ebenfalls, "[...], und dort empfing ich ca. 8 Mbit/s." Vielleicht kommt da die Verwirrung her, die du ausgelöst hast.

Schon mal versucht, keinen synthetischen Test zu nehmen? Mal irgendwas hochgeladen auf nen Filehoster? Treiber aktualisiert? Irgendwelche anderen Veränderungen vorgenommen?

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, woran das liegen kann. Ist mir aber zu anstrengend, alles aufzuzählen. Du musst wohl mehr infos liefern.

derGronf


----------



## Xcravier (22. Juni 2014)

Welche Infos denn zum Beispiel? Wie schon gesagt kenne ich mich in diesem Bereich ziemlich schlecht aus


----------



## addicTix (22. Juni 2014)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher dass du 10Mbit UPload haben solltest? (10Mbit upload hat man meist bei 100Mbit download dabei)


 OT:
Ich habe eine VDSL 50 Leitung von der Telekom und habe 50 MBit/s Download und 10 MBit/s Upload 
Bei Kabel Deutschland 100 MBit/s Leitung hat man nur 6 MBit/s Upload

BTW hat er ja geschrieben, dass er 8 MBit/s Upload empfängt, zumindest wenn er den Speedtest auf seinem Laptop durchführt. An seinem PC bekommt er ja jediglich 1 MBit/s.



@TE
Hast du mal versucht, einen LAN Treiber für deinen Desktop PC zu downloaden ( also deinen Spiele-PC )


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juni 2014)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher dass du 10Mbit UPload haben solltest? (10Mbit upload hat man meist bei 100Mbit download dabei)
> 
> Für mich hört es sich so an als hättest du eine einfache 10Mbit leitung. Der Upload ist immer etwa 1/10 des Downloads. Also passt der 1Mbit upload ..


 
Bei Kabel vielleicht. 
Beim richtigen Internet haste das bei der 50er Leitung.


----------



## Xcravier (22. Juni 2014)

Ich habe den neuesten Lan-Treiber von der Website von Asrock heruntergeladen, aber mit Lan hatte ich auch nur ca. 1 Mbit/s :/


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2014)

Kann es sein, das du Mbit/s und Mb/s verwechselst? 8Mbit/s = 1MB/s


----------



## Xcravier (22. Juni 2014)

Nö, ich habe ja den gleichen Speedtest verwendet und weiß auch, was der Unterschied zwischen MB/s und Mbit/s ist


----------



## Brehministrator (22. Juni 2014)

Hmm, also nach allem, was du berichtet hast, hab ich da keine Idee. Ich wüsste kein Software-Problem, das den Upload so krass einschränkt (1 MBit statt 8 oder 10 MBit). Außer vielleicht eine falsch eingestellte Firewall, die den Upload absichtlich begrenzt, oder so 

Wenn es drum geht, beim 100 MBit- oder Gigabit-LAN die letzten paar Prozente rauszuholen, gibt es in Windows ein paar Registry-Einstellungen bezüglich maximaler Paketgröße oder so. Aber wenn du nur 1 MBit Upload hast, kann es an so was auf keinen Fall liegen.

*Edit: *Ist es vielleicht tageszeit-anhängig? Teste mal mit deinem PC zu einer Zeit, wo potentiell nicht viel im Deutschen Internet los ist, z.B. früh morgens.


----------



## Xcravier (22. Juni 2014)

Ich kann ja mal die Firewall ausschalten und es dann nochmal versuchen ...

Von der Tageszeit hängt es nicht ab, ich habe es an meinem Gaming-Pc ca. 20 mal getestet (zu verschiedenen Zeiten) und außerdem fand die Messung am Laptop ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit wie am Pc statt.


----------



## Research (22. Juni 2014)

Bekommst du vom PC zum Laptop >10MBit/s hin?


----------



## informatrixx (22. Juni 2014)

schalte zum Testen mal den QoS-Paketplaner ab, vielleicht gehts dann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xcravier (22. Juni 2014)

Okay ich habe jetzt ein paar Sachen versucht:

- Firewall ausschalten hat nichts gebracht
- QoS-Paketplaner abschalten hat auch nichts gebracht :/

Ich habe euch mal einen (bzw. 2) Screenshots von meinen Prozessen gemacht, vielleicht ist da ja ein Prozess dabei, der die ganze Zeit Daten hochlädt (NSA Alarm  )

@research Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob ich vom PC zum Laptop >10MBit/s hinkriege?


----------



## addicTix (22. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe ja den gleichen Speedtest verwendet und weiß auch, was der Unterschied zwischen MB/s und Mbit/s ist


 
Ganz sicher ? Das gleiche ist meinem Kollegen auch mal passiert. Er war fest davon überzeugt das da etwas bei seinem Speedtest nicht stimmt, weil er nur 1MBit/s hätte, obwohl da 1 MB/s stand... 

Also wenn ich den Speedtest mache habe ich 47.07 MBit/s Download und 8.89 MBit/s Upload oder 5.88 MB/s Download und 1.11 MB/s Upload. 
Da du den Speedtest ja an 2 verschiedenen Geräten machst ( 1x an Desktop PC und 1x am Laptop ) könnte es gut sein, dass du beim Desktop PC in den Einstellungen Megabytes anstatt Megabits eingestellt hast.
Prüf es einfach zur Sicherheit, man kann ja nie wissen


----------



## Xcravier (22. Juni 2014)

Nö, dass war beides Mbit/s, wenn nicht, hätte ich einen ziemlich hohen download


----------



## hbf878 (22. Juni 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> @research Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob ich vom PC zum Laptop >10MBit/s hinkriege?


z.B. indem du am PC eine Netzwerkfreigabe erstellst mit einer großen Datei drin und dann am Laptop den Explorer öffnest und dann diese große Datei auf den Laptop kopierst und dabei die Übertragungsrate beobachtest


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> z.B. indem du am PC eine Netzwerkfreigabe erstellst mit einer großen Datei drin und dann am Laptop den Explorer öffnest und dann diese große Datei auf den Laptop kopierst und dabei die Übertragungsrate beobachtest


 
100 Punkte.

Alternativ kann man an manche Router nen USB-Stick ranklemmen um den als NAS zu nnutzen.

Sonst:
http://www.heise.de/download/netio-gui-1187302.html
http://www.heise.de/download/network-traffic-1129410.html
http://www.heise.de/download/myconnection-pc-1161795.html


----------



## Rurdo (25. Juni 2014)

Hast du Dualband Wlan? 

Welchen Channel hast du ausgewählt? Und ist der fix oder auf automatisch? 
Bei mir kommt es z.b. vor dass die meisten Channel einfach total abkacken, ich kann z.b. nur mit Kanal 12 volle Bandbreite fahren. 
Könnte ja sein dass sich der Channel ändert sobald sich ein neuer Client einloggt.


----------



## Xcravier (27. Juni 2014)

Entschuldigung, dass ich mich in den letzten Tagen nicht mehr gemeldet habe ....

Ich habe jetzt mal einen USB-Stick, an meinen Router angeschlossen und Daten übertragen. Hier hatte ich ca. 1,48 MB/s (auf jedenfall wurde dass beim Kopieren angezeigt ^^), also ca. 10 Mbit/s Upload. Bei den Speed-Test hatte ich aber immer noch ca. 1 Mbit/s -.-

@Rurdo Ja ich habe Dualband, aber ich benutze immer das 2.4 Ghz Band, weil ich beim anderen hohe Ping habe. Wo kann ich sehen, welchen Channel ich ausgewählt habe?


----------



## Xcravier (4. Juli 2014)

Okay schon mal im Vorraus sry für den Doppelpost, aber sonst bekommt es ja keiner mehr mit ^^ ...

Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden woran es lag, dass ich diesen niedrigen Upload hatte: es war das, durch die Asrock Mainboard Treiber (wahrscheinlich war ich da gerade ein bisschen brain-afk und habe das ausversehen nicht bei der Installation weggeklickt ) installierte, Programm Asrock XFast LAN. Ich habe jetzt erstmal alles, was das Programm macht deaktiviert, aber ich habe bisher immer noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden es zu deinstallieren, aber jetzt habe ich wieder mit W-Lan ca. 9 Mbit/s


----------

